# Whatsit?



## PDub2 (Jun 15, 2017)

I bought a set of four of these at a Habitat for Humanity ReStore because they were cheap ($2) and they intrigued me. However, I have no idea what they are used for. They are about 5"X5" and look like they could be lumber supports or brackets. Can anyone tell me what they are?


----------



## EugdOT (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks like a support that goes on top of a Stanley sawhorse


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

EugdOT has it


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

they right its THIS :<))


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Exactly.


----------



## PDub2 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks! I knew I could count on you guys. Now I just need to figure out what to use them for.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I notice the sale price is $2. But you donated to Habitat, so that's good anyhow.


----------

